# Cute bunny tongues



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't see one of these andI think bunny tongues are the cutest thing. I've been trying to get one for ages, then got two in two days.

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
So let's see those bunny tongues!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww bless. Yeah I agree. These are the only ones I've actually managed to get lol!


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Hehe..too cute!

This is the only one I've managed to get..


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Adorable 
I've only managed to get this one of Butter:


----------



## Serenity (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 31, 2007)

Omg Serenity that picture is just soo cute!!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 2, 2007)

I looooooooooooove bunny tongues! They are so extremely hard to catch on cam though that I couldn't believe I managed to get 2 shots. Both are of Dahlia though. I should be able to get at least one from Wiggles as she's always giving me what I call a 'bunny bath'.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ruby's tongue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2007)

These pictures are great,I love them all. 

I can never get any of my babies with their tongues sticking out. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Elina. (Aug 18, 2007)

Yante
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/Elina-/yante39.png


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG I finally got one of Jackie giving kisses to Wilbur. Look closely and you can see her little tongue.






Susan:bambiandthumper

PS

Elina that picture is great.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate that this blurred.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Aug 25, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA. Marlin's bunny tongue!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2007)

OMG Amy that's too cute. 

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 25, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG Amy that's too cute.
> 
> Susan:bambiandthumper



Hehehehe. Well, of course it's cute!

Marlin is my son after all .


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

I caught some of Wash the other day!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 26, 2008)

Puppy!


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL I think rabbit tongues are so adorable. Everytime I see Tyrone clean himself I have to laugh at his little pink tongue :biggrin2:


----------



## katt (Feb 6, 2008)

i know i have posted this photo countless times, but this is still my favorite herman photo


----------



## kathryn303 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bunny's bunny tongue.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 13, 2008)

*



*


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey BD, welcome to RO! :welcome1

What a great photo! That photo shoot is the perfect pose for that bunny!! So creative! Was it done professionally? 

Please post an introduction, love to know more about you and your bunnies!



sas :thumbup


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, it was just me, experimenting different shots of Boof. I will go to introductions now.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a couple more i found.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

This is Priceless. Very cute Bunny. Watch out he's on my Bunny Napping list.

Susan:heartbeat:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Aw man, I just love bunny tongues :clapping:.


----------



## Jenson (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Speri (Mar 22, 2008)

Bunny tongues are so cute! I wish I could catch one of Speri's. I've seen hers, but she won't let me catch a picture of it. She thinks of her tongue as some sacred bun material.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome shot Jenson! 

One of these days I will be lucky enough to get a tongue shot.

--Dawn


----------



## mochi_ball (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2008)

Chocolate Bunny's personalthoughts lol


----------



## tkwei (May 15, 2008)

a closeup of Buttercup's


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 16, 2008)

The Flemmie rescue..


----------



## Mocha04 (May 28, 2008)

Very Clean Mocha....


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2008)

I just love little bunny tongues!! lol


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

The last bunner eating the apple looks like he is about to chomp his own tongue off by accident in that last one! LOL.

This is so my favorite thread in the photophiles section, fyi!

Tracy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Pernod giving me the tongue after having her ears flushed at the doctors office.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

Now THAT is an expletive right there if I've ever seen a rabbit say one...


----------



## Anneliese (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Haley (Jun 13, 2008)

:great:Love all those bunny tongues!Let's see some more!leaseplease:


----------

